# Opensuse 11.1 - Dualboot with Vista + SATA



## Cool G5 (Dec 21, 2008)

My friend wants to install OpenSUSE 11.1 on his system. He currently has windows vista ultimate installed on his PC. Will he be able to get GRUB on installing opensuse over vista? I mean will he be able to dual boot his system?

His system uses a SATA HDD, so will I need to install any sata drivers while Installing Opensuse on his computer?

Please give me some accurate responses as I do not want his system/data to be lost.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 21, 2008)

SATA support is available since OpenSUSE 10.1 if I remember correctly.
Wht he should do is go to Start->Settings->Control panel
Computer Admin->Disk Management System and see whether he is using basic disks or dynamic disks
If he is using dynamic disks I do not know whether GRUB will install to the MBR, there have been issues reported in some fora.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 21, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> SATA support is available since OpenSUSE 10.3
> Wht he should do is go to Start->Settings->Control panel
> Computer Admin->Disk Management System and see whether he is using basic disks or dynamic disks
> If he is using dynamic disks I do not know whether GRUB will install to the MBR, there have been issues reported in some fora.



Can I do the above while I am in a live environment?


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 22, 2008)

Do that in Windows my good man, not Linux. I said Start button not KMenu.

Problems with dynamic disks and GRUB
*www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-lin...open-suse-10-3-microsoft-dynamic-volumes.html

Installing GRUB on dynamic volumes?
Bloody complicated
*www.overclock3d.net/articles.php?type=3&id=51&page=1&desc=dual_boot_raid_windows_and_linux


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ohh, sorry nucleuskore, misread that. 
Will look into the matter..
Thanks

I am now on my friends pc. I checked the disk type and it's basic.
So will I be able to boot into vista, if I install Opensuse in a fred up partition?

Mission Accomplished 
Opensuse 11.1 is booting with windows vista without any problems. SATA HDD is also working fine in my friends opensuse.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 22, 2008)

Good


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 22, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Ohh, sorry nucleuskore, misread that.
> Will look into the matter..
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Great man.  
How is 11.1 working now?


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm still using 11. Lemme know how 11.1 is. Neville tells that it's not advisable to upgrade. What do you say?


----------



## Rahim (Dec 22, 2008)

^When Neville bro says anything about openSUSE, you have to listen to him!! His advice: 





> 11.1 sucks big time. I installed it in the VM, eats more RAM, processor and everything. 10.3 was the best, use it till support runs out.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 22, 2008)

Opensuse 11.1 is running great.
I haven't tried out 11 so can't comment between the two.

In comparison with Ubuntu 8.10, Opensuse 11.1 is damn smooth. Opensuse has been know for it's eyecandy it provides & I am more than happy with the default aesthetic appeal. I tried the KDE 4.1 version and it rocks. The widgets and the beautiful artwork are treat to watch. Even my sis(windows lover) & friend(Vista lover) liked Opensuse. They were so pleased that they requested me to install on their systems. 

Everything is running fine. The most important thing I would like to mention is, Opensuse ran smoothly on my P4 2.0 ghz with 768 mb ram & that's quite good. 

Now coming to cons; I am unable to edit a file using kwrite. When I give the command,
kwrite /etc/wvdial.conf nothing happens. I am clueless about this. Anybody facing the same issue?


----------

